# Associer fichier et logiciel



## magicPDF (23 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à trouver une réponse satisfaisante sur Gogol alors je la pose ici.

Sur Mac OS 9.2 c'est Adobe Reader 5 qui ouvre les fichiers PDF par défaut, sauf si j'installe Adobe Acrobat 5, auquel cas c'est ce dernier qui devient le logiciel par défaut.

Comment puis je faire pour que ce soit Adobe Reader le logiciel par défaut même quand Acrobat est installé ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Octobre 2011)

magicPDF a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je n'arrive pas à trouver une réponse satisfaisante sur Gogol alors je la pose ici.
> 
> ...



Installer Adobe Reader après Acrobat ? Sous 9.x et plus anciens, c'est le code créateur, situé dans le Data Fork* d'un fichier, si mes souvenirs sont bons, qui détermine l'application, et ce n'est pas Mac OS, qui lui se contente d'associer les fichiers ayant tel code créateur avec la dernière application qui le lui a demandé, donc logiquement, si tu veux que les PDF s'ouvrent par défaut avec Adobe Reader, il faut installer celui-ci après les autres applications susceptibles d'utiliser le même code créateur.

(*) Sous OS 9.x et plus ancien, chaque fichier "logique" (CàD visible dans le Finder) est en fait constitué de deux fichiers physiques : le Data Fork et le Resource Fork, qui sont "associés" par Mac OS. C'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle beaucoup de ces fichiers (les exécutables particulièrement) ne fonctionnent plus après un passage sur un disque formaté PC : ça romp le lien entre les deux forks.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (24 Octobre 2011)

Sous OS8/9, avoir ResEdit, ça peut toujours aider


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2011)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;9979282 a dit:
			
		

> Sous OS8/9, avoir ResEdit, ça peut toujours aider



Certes, mais ça ne résout aucunement le problème de deux applications différentes qui utilisent le même code créateur !


----------



## magicPDF (25 Octobre 2011)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;9979282 a dit:
			
		

> Sous OS8/9, avoir ResEdit, ça peut toujours aider


Excellente idée, où peut on le télécharger ?
Parce-qu'il y a fort fort fort longtemps que je ne m'en suis pas servi et que je ne l'ai plus.


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h31 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est d'ailleurs la raison pour laquelle beaucoup de ces fichiers (les exécutables particulièrement) ne fonctionnent plus après un passage sur un disque formaté PC : ça romp le lien entre les deux forks.


Voilà qui me donne encore l'occasion de donner le lien vers *JVA* (extension gratuite + tableau de bord) qui devrait être obligatoire sur tous les MacOSaurus.


==>  http://www.tempel.org/joliet/fr/

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h33 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Installer Adobe Reader après Acrobat ?


Non, j'ai essayé : rien à faire c'est toujours Acrobat qui prend le pas.
En même temps, désinstaller sur OS9 ça revient à glisser-déposer vers la corbeille, et installer revient à faire de même depuis la sauvegarde&#8230;


Ca n'a pas forcément de rapport mais à chaque fois que je double-clique sur un fichier .SIT il me demande quelle application il faut utiliser avant de me proposer Stuffit-Expander&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2011)

magicPDF a dit:


> Ca n'a pas forcément de rapport mais à chaque fois que je double-clique sur un fichier .SIT il me demande quelle application il faut utiliser avant de me proposer Stuffit-Expander



Pareil chez moi, je pense que c'est du au fait que, comme les PDF, il existe plusieurs applications susceptibles d'ouvrir les .sit 

Pour les PDF, naguère, je t'aurais dit de poser la question à Adobe, mais là ménant


----------



## magicPDF (25 Octobre 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Pareil chez moi, je pense que c'est du au fait que, comme les PDF, il existe plusieurs applications susceptibles d'ouvrir les .sit


Oui, mais Expander est la seule application que j'aie sur ce système pour décompresser&#8230;!
D'ailleurs il ne propose rien d'autre, mais il le fait à chaque fois.
:mouais:



> Pour les PDF, naguère, je t'aurais dit de poser la question à Adobe, mais là ménant &#8230;


Inutile, on serait renvoyé illico chez Apple&#8230;
 

N'y avait-il pas un Tableau de bord ou je ne sais quoi pour associer fichiers et application sur OS 9 et antérieurs ?
J'aurais bien juré que oui&#8230; mais je vieilli&#8230;
:hein:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h06 ----------




magicPDF a dit:


> N'y avait-il pas un Tableau de bord ou je ne sais quoi pour associer fichiers et application sur OS 9 et antérieurs ?
> J'aurais bien juré que oui&#8230; mais je vieilli&#8230;


Je vais aussi faire la réponse parce-que je viens de le (re)trouver : c'est le Tableau de bord _Echange de fichiers_, mais ce butor ne veut rien savoir j'ai beau régler sur Reader 20 fois de suite il fait toujours un blocage sur Acrobat&#8230;
:sick: :sick:

Je crois que je vais en revenir à l'ancienne méthode : garder Acrobat sous forme d'archive SIT, le décompresser quand j'en ai besoin (ce qui est assez peu fréquent), et le supprimer ensuite.


----------



## r e m y (25 Octobre 2011)

ca remonte à loin (au moins 10 ans maintenant...), mais je me demande si il n'y a pas une astuce avec Echange de fichiers , certains installeurs de programmes allant modifier (ou créer s'il n'existe pas) un fichier de preferences correspondant à la version anglaise du tableau de bord (File Exchange), et ce fichier de preferences en version US est pris en compte prioritairement par MacOS 9.

Regarder dans le dossier preferences du dossier système, si il n'y a pas un fichier de preferences File Exchange et le sortir, pour que ce soit bien les réglages enregistrés par Echange de fichiers qui soient pris en compte


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> ca remonte à loin (au moins 10 ans maintenant...), mais je me demande si il n'y a pas une astuce avec Echange de fichiers , certains installeurs de programmes allant modifier (ou créer s'il n'existe pas) un fichier de preferences correspondant à la version anglaise du tableau de bord (File Exchange), et ce fichier de preferences en version US est pris en compte prioritairement par MacOS 9.
> 
> Regarder dans le dossier preferences du dossier système, si il n'y a pas un fichier de preferences File Exchange et le sortir, pour que ce soit bien les réglages enregistrés par Echange de fichiers qui soient pris en compte



Voir même regarder si dans le système, il n'y a pas, à côté du dossier "Préférences", un dossier "Preferences" (sans les accents, donc). S'il y en a un, le supprimer, et le remplacer par un alias du dossier Préférence renommé sans les accents, ça permet d'éviter qu'il ne réapparaisse par la suite (les applications "non localisées" le recréant si tu te contentes de le supprimer).


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (26 Octobre 2011)

magicPDF a dit:


> Excellente idée, où peut on le télécharger ?
> Parce-qu'il y a fort fort fort longtemps que je ne m'en suis pas servi et que je ne l'ai plus.



voici un lien vers resedit : http://www.mac.org/utilities/resedit/

A défaut des applications, ça peut toujours t'aider à réparer tes liens sur tes fichiers.


----------



## magicPDF (26 Octobre 2011)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;9998152 a dit:
			
		

> voici un lien vers resedit : http://www.mac.org/utilities/resedit/


Merci.

Merci à Pascal et Rémy mais je ne trouve pas de fichier ni de dossier de Préfs en V.O.
Tant pis, je vivrais avec !


----------



## Invité (26 Octobre 2011)

Je ne m'en souviens pas vraiment, mais avec ResEdit on peut modifier le créateur et le type d'un fichier, même une application, non ?
Enfin bref, tu ne peux pas simplement mettre à Acrobat un type/créateur différent ?
Bien sûr il n'ouvrira plus aucun fichier PDF automatiquement, mais seulement avec un glissé/déposé


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (27 Octobre 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Je ne m'en souviens pas vraiment, mais avec ResEdit on peut modifier le créateur et le type d'un fichier, même une application, non ?



Oui mais faut savoir quoi mettre et avoir l'information n'est pas toujours aisé.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2011)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;10009632 a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais faut savoir quoi mettre et avoir l'information n'est pas toujours aisé.



Modifier le code créateur d'une application ne modifiera pas, en tout état de cause, celui des documents qui lui sont associés, pour autant que je me souvienne, ça n'a rien à voir, le code créateur d'un fichier est celui attribué par l'application qui l'a créé, celui d'une application, c'est pareil, c'est le compilateur utilisé pour la créer qui en est à l'origine, aucun lien avec le code que cette application affecte à ses documents..


----------



## magicPDF (27 Octobre 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Je ne m'en souviens pas vraiment, mais avec ResEdit on peut modifier le créateur et le type d'un fichier, même une application, non ?
> Enfin bref, tu ne peux pas simplement mettre à Acrobat un type/créateur différent ?
> Bien sûr il n'ouvrira plus aucun fichier PDF automatiquement, mais seulement avec un glissé/déposé&#8230;


Impossible pour moi de toute façon : j'ai impérativement d'un Acrobat et d'un Reader non-bricolés et fonctionnant normalement parce-que je m'en sert pour tester des PDF.


----------



## groudon41 (28 Octobre 2011)

magicPDF a dit:


> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h31 ----------
> 
> 
> Voilà qui me donne encore l'occasion de donner le lien vers *JVA* (extension gratuite + tableau de bord) qui devrait être obligatoire sur tous les MacOSaurus.
> ...


salut. je passais par la et j'ai remarqué ton texte. l'appli m'intéressais, alors, je vais sur le site , je me docummente,  et je (cherche  a)  télécharger , et les lien son périmé, ce qui explique le cherche entre ()

bref, si tu peu help me, ce serais sympa.
désolé pour mon ortographe, mais je suis sur mon vieux mac et il bug a mort, ( firefox en englais, et petit problème de clavier mal compatible )


----------



## magicPDF (30 Octobre 2011)

Salut,

je vais en parler à l'auteur
En attendant la version internationale est toujours dispo : http://www.tempel.org/joliet/#download


----------

